# Vermonter Business Class vs. Coach



## GAT (Dec 28, 2009)

I will be travelling NYP - ESX and return for the first time in Febraury over the President's Day holiday weekend (up Friday; back Monday). I'm wondering if a Business Class seat is worth the extra cost to this 69-year-old. I booked a Business Class seat on the NE Regional NYP - WAS (first leg of my trip back to EMY) only to find afterward that it did not include an assigned seat. So I'm wondering, aside from perhaps a little more legroom and maybe a free newspaper, what does Business Class do for you? It seems you still have to "scramble and grab" for your seat selection. I'm welcome to any kind of opinionated advice! :lol:

Thanks much!


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2009)

Whenever I take the Vermonter, I have always done Business Class. IMHO, well worth it.

Business Class is in the combination snack bar car. The seating is 2-1, in leather (or leather like?) La-z-boy style recliners, which have those leg rests which fold out when you go back. Real comfy. Plus each row has an electrical outlet.

While true you don't have assigned seating (no Amtrak BC has assigned seating), there has always been an available seat. If you going alone, then one of the single seats, of the 2-1 seating, would be nice; no strangers sitting next to you.

My only gripe, and this is again true of all Amtrak BC, is that you get free drinks, but the soda is warm and only one of the 1/2 size cans. The snack bar does indeed have full size, cold, cans of soda, but those are exclusively for the paying customers.

I also found that having a BC ticket sometimes allows you to "cut the line" at the station. Just listen for the announcement of "we are now boarding handicapped and BC passengers".


----------



## amamba (Dec 28, 2009)

That is "school vacation week" in New England and I bet that there will be lots of travelers. I would probably spring for the BC on this trip to just get a little extra breathing room. Plus those 2-1 BC cars are really comfortable. Good luck with your choice! Either way, you will have a great time.


----------



## Jersey Jeff (Dec 28, 2009)

I ride the Pennsylvanian from Newark to Pittsburgh a few times a year and the $20 extra for BC is well worth it for the 9.5 hour slog over the Alleghenies. The Pennsy uses a similar cafe/BC car as the Vermonter.

I don't drink soft drinks but prefer the coffee. And the seats are big and comfy for my 6'2" frame.


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 28, 2009)

I always go for BC on the Pennsylvanian and most NEC Regional trains.

It is worth the price.


----------



## transit54 (Dec 28, 2009)

For the reasons mentioned above, it is absolutely worth it.

For trips between ESX and SPG (Springfield, MA) I tend to ride coach to save money, as well as on trains during pretty off-peak times. But I unquestionably opt for BC anytime the train is pretty packed. And for a trip of any substantial length, it's really worthwhile.


----------



## nferr (Dec 28, 2009)

Those BC cars with the 2/1 seating in half of a snack coach are great. I used to get one of those on the regional runs between Bridgeport and Washington. Quiet and tons of room. At that time you got a free meal too.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Dec 28, 2009)

This is coming from someone who only VERY RARELY springs for Business Class.

$30 to upgrade for a trip over 8 hours in length is DEFINITELY worth it. Considering that the BC car on this is the most comfy version of them all, and that the Vermonter's coach class uses Amfleet I's, you're getting a lot of value added.

As I said, paid upgrades to BC for me are very rare. I NEVER do it on NEC Regionals as I'm rarely riding one more than 3 hours, find the A-I's fine for that length, and think the surcharge is on the high side for the trip length.

I will upgrade on the Carolinian since its a similar cost for a similarly lengthy ride (on an A-I train), and will upgrade on the Downeaster since its just a few bucks. I've even usually bypassed upgrading on the aforementioned Penny since it's got roomier Amfleet II's working Coach, which are fine by me.

But if in your situation, I'd definitely pay the premium for the nicer ride.


----------



## GAT (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for everybody's input. It looks like "We are unanimous in that." I'll be booking business class seats this evening.


----------



## Nickrapak (Dec 30, 2009)

Tony said:


> My only gripe, and this is again true of all Amtrak BC, is that you get free drinks, but the soda is warm and only one of the 1/2 size cans. The snack bar does indeed have full size, cold, cans of soda, but those are exclusively for the paying customers.


Actually, on my latest BC trip (Yesterday, 12/30, Train 183 WAS-PHL), the "midget" cans were stored in the small fridge on the upper-left side, above the microwave. Besides, you get as many drinks as you want, so the size doesn't bother me.


----------

